# weird issue locking keys in car



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

So today, I had my key with me and opened the hatch of our Atlas to put our pool stuff in. The vehicle was locked except for the hatch which I left open so my wife could put some additional stuff in. When she came out to leave (with her key), she tossed her bag in the trunk which had her key in it and closed the hatch. Locked out! She called me as I was out and about running errands so I could unlock it with the car net app; worked great and allowed her to get back in (her phone was in her back inside the Atlas). So we played with it later to see what the deal was and it turns out you can't lock your key in it if it is the key used to unlock the door but you can lock the second key in it (the one not used to lock/unlock the door) if that makes sense. Be careful!


----------



## sayemthree (Mar 2, 2006)

KarstGeo said:


> So today, I had my key with me and opened the hatch of our Atlas to put our pool stuff in. The vehicle was locked except for the hatch which I left open so my wife could put some additional stuff in. When she came out to leave (with her key), she tossed her bag in the trunk which had her key in it and closed the hatch. Locked out! She called me as I was out and about running errands so I could unlock it with the car net app; worked great and allowed her to get back in (her phone was in her back inside the Atlas). So we played with it later to see what the deal was and it turns out you can't lock your key in it if it is the key used to unlock the door but you can lock the second key in it (the one not used to lock/unlock the door) if that makes sense. Be careful!


 Thx our x3 was like that too if we were both traveling and both have a key she could leave her purse in the car with a key in it and I could lock the car


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

sayemthree said:


> Thx our x3 was like that too if we were both traveling and both have a key she could leave her purse in the car with a key in it and I could lock the car


Makes sense, now we know.


----------



## Shangus (Nov 2, 2014)

KarstGeo said:


> So today, I had my key with me and opened the hatch of our Atlas to put our pool stuff in. The vehicle was locked except for the hatch which I left open so my wife could put some additional stuff in. When she came out to leave (with her key), she tossed her bag in the trunk which had her key in it and closed the hatch. Locked out! She called me as I was out and about running errands so I could unlock it with the car net app; worked great and allowed her to get back in (her phone was in her back inside the Atlas). So we played with it later to see what the deal was and it turns out you can't lock your key in it if it is the key used to unlock the door but you can lock the second key in it (the one not used to lock/unlock the door) if that makes sense. Be careful!


I had a similar issue. I left my keys on the driver's seat overnight, someone must have locked the car with the other set. The other set went with my wife to work and I was locked out. Car-Net was great idea - I called and they sent a signal but it didn't work. Apparently that service has to be provisioned first and of course if you have never had it, you don't know how to recognize when it is not active...anyway a $20 Uber ride later and I got the other set of keys...good times!


----------

